# Arenas On Kobe: "My Numbers Are Blowing His Out Of The Water"



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a..._my_numbers_are_blowing_his_out_of_the_water/

gilbert is seriously starting to piss me off...hes such a cocky ***** for being on a team under .500


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I respect Gilbert for his swagger and approach to the game (1 down 1 to go after assassinating D'Antoni) but he has a lot of growing up to do. the game isn't about numbers, no matter what some of these nerds or John Hollinger says.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

heres a good one... 

the lakers record is blowing his out of the water...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> heres a good one...
> 
> the lakers record is blowing his out of the water...


seriously what does he have to prove...kobe has gone to the all star game the last wat 7 or 8 years...come on gilbert...uve been there tiwce


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

well i guess you could understand where he's coming from. I mean, in a conversation about who's better in the NBA, Gilbert Arenas is not always included, because he's not as famous as Kobe or LeBron. I would be pretty angry too, but i wouldnt gloat about anything


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> seriously what does he have to prove...kobe has gone to the all star game the last wat 7 or 8 years...come on gilbert...uve been there tiwce


Not to mention he was pity voted by the coaches those two times.
He is starting to get annoying now.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Cris said:


> heres a good one...
> 
> the lakers record is blowing his out of the water...


Just as I saw the title, those were my exact thoughts.

Gilbert may be a very good PG, but if his team isn't doing crap, then he should just shut his mouth up. I know he's always out to prove something, but he's already proved he can play, but now he's gotta prove that he can make his teammates play.

It's called being a good leader Gilbert, not another Stephon Marbury.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't see why laker fans take this to so much offense.

i don't like gilbert any more or less than i did before (which means i like the guy). he said that, so what? we don't always have to defend kobe or the lakers.

it's so easy for us to sit back and hate the guy, but i bet if you were in his position you'd feel like you weren't getting the respect you feel you deserve (he's worked for it). it must really bother him, and i understand that part.

he probably feels he's better than kobe, but he's definitely not.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> i don't see why laker fans take this to so much offense.
> 
> i don't like gilbert any more or less than i did before (which means i like the guy). he said that, so what? we don't always have to defend kobe or the lakers.
> 
> ...


What more respect does he want. Is he expecting more respect than MJ. He has been voted for all star twice, everyone think he is a pretty good player, What more does he want?
Does he want everyone to believe that he is better than Kobe? If he proves it we will.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

it's probably beyond kobe. he has the drive to be the best player in the game. can you hate on that?

he's even worked on his endurance in the summer (i think he somehow got his house to have high altitude air).. that's why he's been able to get 50+. i can't really hate on him. he's a little wacko, but i find that interesting. he and ron artest should both work at best buy together in the summer.


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

Arenas didn't just come out of no where and said that until the comment that Kobe said about his 60 points against him..so it's not his fault it's kobe's for saying something like he was chucking shots and took some horrible shots after he scored 60 points

Kobe should've just gave him props for what he did


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Some of you guys are gettin too pissed.

This is some good trash talk. It makes the game fun, and raises the level of play. Its true also. Kobe's been playin like **** so far this season.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

its not everday someone drops 60 on kobe, this will soon be forgotten when kobe drops 60+ in the near future.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Cris said:


> heres a good one...
> 
> the lakers record is blowing his out of the water...


Damn. Said it before I could.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe didn't really insult arena's game.. he just said the guy had no conscience. i think that's left up for interpretation.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

you took it out of context. and just convienently forgot about this part huh?

'Other than that, my numbers are blowing his out of the water * the first six years in the league*'

that is basically true what gilbert said. if you took what the thread title said and put it in gil's mouth, it looks more insulting.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

_Asked if it hurt to hear criticism from Bryant -- his childhood idol and a player whose poster hung in his bedroom when he was growing up in Los Angeles -- Arenas shrugged and said he didn't care._

_"If someone downgrades, they really care; it really hurt them. That's how I look at it.-Gilbert Arenas_



Its funny when Gil said he didnt care about what Kobe said, even implying that Kobe is the one who is really hurt.

But if you look at the sequences of what he said via interviews and in his blog, Arenas went from being nice (1st post in his blog) to throwing a lil bit of jab (in his second blog) and now finally speaking his mind (via this interview). Seems to me, Arenas cant move on from a game where he dominated and they won.


To me this is either a case of creating more attention (which is something he really deserves anyways, being that he's a great player and seems to be one of the best personalities in the league) or is simply and truly affected by being criticized (according to him) by one of the greatest player (in his book) in todays game.


Overall, I think its all in good fun. It sparks rivalries and creates buzz, which is something fans clamor. But to me, I think this supposedly "rivalry" is defintely going to die down earlier than some people expects.


Most fans expect Kobe to get even, take it personally and drop large numbers on the Wizards come February. I personally think Kobe will stay with whats been successful for us, which is to employ team effort.


Eitherway, it'll be a interesting match up.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

there are at least 10 players in the league that (seriously) think they are the "best" player. gilbert is obviously one of them. Do I think he's in the same class as kobe and lebron? no. but who seriously cares what he or I think? If he's got that kind of confidence, so what. good for him. kobe wouldn't be where he is if he didn't have that same kind of confidence and didn't take it to the other superstars in the league. 

I didn't like the comments about shaq though. Don't make excuses why you're not winning. You have a talented squad and you're in the freakin eastern conference.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobe had it coming after that lame comment he made about gilbert.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ahh finally some unbias fans show up. welcome, welcome.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This isn't that big of a deal...and we shouldn't make it one, either. It's interesting, and that's about it.

I hope that in February when they meet again, Kobe doesn't try and outplay Arenas. I could care less whether or not Arenas outplays Kobe as long as the Lakers win. 

It's when Kobe gets outplayed and the Lakers lose that he might look bad (like yesterday against the Heat).

Arenas definitely deserves a ton of respect, but I do agree that he maybe shouldn't be walking around gloating about scoring 60 a week after he did it.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

good...

Arenas said he thought Kobe was the best player in the league and Kobe **** on him, Kobes cockiness gets the best of him at times and he turns arrogant... great player but he needs to shut up

I still wouldnt begin to compare Arenas and Kobe though, Arenas is more selfish of a player for the fact that he runs PG and still averages only a little over 1 more assist a game then Kobe while having better options to give the ball up to (Butler and Jamison are all-star caliber)


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Unique said:


> Kobe had it coming after that lame comment he made about gilbert.


Yea...

Now, my only concern is that Kobe doesn't start taking more shots. In true words of Mr. Timberlake, "What Goes Around...Comes Back Around"

:bsmile:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Yea...
> 
> Now, my only concern is that Kobe doesn't start taking more shots. In true words of Mr. Timberlake, "What Goes Around...Comes Back Around"
> 
> :bsmile:


:lol:

I like timberlake too


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

damnit the lakers game is so early today...why the hell do they go on these damn east trips


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lynx said:


> Yea...
> 
> Now, my only concern is that Kobe doesn't start taking more shots. In true words of Mr. Timberlake, "What Goes Around...Comes Back Around"
> 
> :bsmile:


I won't care what Kobe does, as long as the Lakers win.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> damnit the lakers game is so early today...why the hell do they go on these damn east trips


I am enjoying this,usually I have to stay awake till 2 or 3 a.m, but when they are playing in the eastern conference, I get to go to bed at normal time.:biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Want him to shutup? Beat the Wizards and don't let Arenas go off for 60 again.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Unique said:


> :lol:
> 
> I like timberlake too


LOL. manly of you to admit that in size 1 font.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Silk D said:


> LOL. manly of you to admit that in size 1 font.


:mob:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Want him to shutup? Beat the Wizards and don't let Arenas go off for 60 again.


Yeah, pretty much a win for the Lakers win will make him turn the Hibashi off.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

"If someone downgrades, they really care; it really hurt them. That's how I look at it. If he didn't comment, he didn't acknowledge it. But for him to comment, I really got to him.* A great player like him, you have to do something to that level to* _*get his respect.*_ Now it's going to be one of those games, he's going to write on his calendar, 'I've got to get back at him.' Before, it was, 'Who cares about that team? Who cares about that player?' Now it's, 'Let me circle his name with the rest of them.' "

I think that quote from Gilbert says it all and we should just end this thread before anymore members take his comment and confidence (that he does diserve to show after 60 points) too personal.

Arenas scored 60; - If Arenas feels like he his better than kobe then that's between Arenas and Kobe.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think Gil had every right to be upset. HE dropped 60 on Lakers and KOBE! That is a feat. Then to have Kobe come out and accuse him of bad Shot Selection! Talk about the pot calling the kettle black.

However, I think the reason most people question him as a player is because he is a shoot first point guard. That is not really the role of the pt guard. Starbury went through all the same stuff (although I dont think he was ever as good as Gil). If Arenas wants more respect he should play a scorer's position (i.e. Shooting Guard) or get his assist/turnover ratio higher than 1.7


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Kobe had this coming, he was being a punk when he was talking trash about arenas when arenas has always been praising his game.

You had to see this coming, I don't understand what you guys are being so upset about.

Remember when dirk was acting like a little ***** after Kobe dropped on the Mavs last year, Kobe did the same thing.


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

What "Blowing His Out of the water"??? Arena's average for the first 5 years is 20.72, Kobe's is 18.78.

So a difference in 2 pt is considered "Blowing His Out of the water"??? Get real!!


----------

